# Squatting: the Asian Advantage



## Jin (Sep 26, 2020)

Every Japanese that I’ve taught to squat has amazing form right off the bat. 

Amazing hip and ankle flexibility. 

Here is why. 

They are expected to sit like this for long periods staring in preschool.


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 26, 2020)

I have been practicing this a lot lately and it has highlighted weakness in my core and mobility gaps.


----------



## BrotherIron (Sep 26, 2020)

No extra white lights for that depth...


----------



## Jin (Sep 26, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> No extra white lights for that depth...



great point. Instead of coaching to hit depth I coach to only hit a certain depth.


----------



## Boytoy (Sep 26, 2020)

They squat over a hole to shit?   Is what I heard but never been there and just the plumber in me is curious.


----------



## Jin (Sep 26, 2020)

Boytoy said:


> They squat over a hole to shit?   Is what I heard but never been there and just the plumber in me is curious.



Not very common in wealthier areas of Asia. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squat_toilet

Never been in a house with only this type of toilet. Not even sure they still sell them.


----------



## CJ (Sep 26, 2020)

We Americans are just evolving faster than the population over there.

We're growing giant fat asses so we merely have to lean back SLIGHTLY to have a nice soft comfy seat.


----------



## Boytoy (Sep 26, 2020)

CJ275;630012

We're growing giant fat asses so we merely have to lean back SLIGHTLY to have a nice soft comfy seat.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> And getting worse.   Toilets were 15 inches.  Then come out with comfort height, which is 18 inch.    Have a 20 inch now.  Soon we will be stand to shit.
> 
> Don't think we are helping ourselves.  Can see if your disabled but if not then how much harder is it to move another few inches when you shit.   Sad.
> 
> Is nice after tough leg day though


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 26, 2020)

Ok........


----------



## Boogieman (Sep 26, 2020)

They are just naturals!!!!


----------



## El Gringo (Sep 26, 2020)

They’re also very good a Sumo wresting


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 26, 2020)

Boytoy said:


> And getting worse.   Toilets were 15 inches.  Then come out with comfort height, which is 18 inch.    Have a 20 inch now.  Soon we will be stand to shit.
> 
> Don't think we are helping ourselves.  Can see if your disabled but if not then how much harder is it to move another few inches when you shit.   Sad.
> 
> Is nice after tough leg day though



Fuk that. I love comfort height toilets. I can't believe that it wasn't made a 50 years ago. Its like the difference in a kindergarten boys bathroom urinal vs the Mens room.

I mean, I am not trying to deep squat when I take a shit. Parallel is just find for this exercise lol

Now if they can fix the bowl so my junk doesn't graze it...


----------



## Koolio (Sep 28, 2020)

Something else to consider is genetics...asians generally have shorter legs and longer torsos...this is advantageous for squatting...


----------



## Boogieman (Sep 28, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Fuk that. I love comfort height toilets. I can't believe that it wasn't made a 50 years ago. Its like the difference in a kindergarten boys bathroom urinal vs the Mens room.
> 
> I mean, I am not trying to deep squat when I take a shit. Parallel is just find for this exercise lol
> 
> Now if they can fix the bowl so my junk doesn't graze it...



You need the "Deep Dish" comfort height version!


----------

